# I feel hungry even if I ate one hour ago



## jumpita

Whats the correct verb tense to translate this sentence?

"I feel hungry even if I ate one hour ago."

J'ai faim meme si j'ai mangé il ya a 1h?
J'ai faim meme si en ayant mangé il y a 1h?

Thanks!


----------



## rhiannonhelen

I don't know about the french but the English sentence should read: 
"I feel hungry even though I ate one hour ago"


----------



## Cyrrus

_J'ai faim même si j'ai mangé il y a une heure_


----------



## jumpita

Yes thanks!


----------



## Arrius

To rhiannonhelen's amended English version I should add "only" before one(an) hour ago. As for the equivalent French, how about:
"J'ai déjà faim en dépit de n'avoir mangé qu'il y a une heure. or
"J'ai déjà faim malgré que j'aie(subjunctive) mangé il ya une heure seulement". I hadn't realised that such a simple sentence could get so complicated in French. Perhaps a native-speaker can suggest something easier and more colloquial that they would say in this context.


----------



## Crescent

Arrius said:


> To rhiannonhelen's amended English version I should add "only" before one(an) hour ago. As for the equivalent French, how about:
> "J'ai déjà faim en dépit de n'avoir mangé qu'il y a une heure. or
> "J'ai déjà faim malgré que j'aie(subjunctive) mangé il ya une heure seulement". I hadn't realised that such a simple sentence could get so complicated in French. Perhaps a native-speaker can suggest something easier and more colloquial that they would say in this context.



I really like Arrius' examples! I would just tweak it a little bit to say: 
_''J'ai déjà faim malgré* avoir mangé il n'y a qu'une heure.''_ 

Chers natifs: je ne suis pas trop sûre en ce qui concerne le ''malgré''. Peut-on dire ''maglré + inf.'' ou est-ce qu'on a besoin d'une préposition comme ''de'' ou ''à'' ou quelque chose de ce genre?


----------



## LV4-26

en dépit de n'avoir
malgré avoir

are not possible.
The correct structure for _en dépit de_ is _[en dépit de _+ noun]. In the present case, you would then have to say "_en dépit du fait que"

Malgré _must be followed by _que. _The phrase _malgré que_ is not accepted by everyone.

Either way, the use of _en dépit_ complicates the sentence to an hardly acceptable degree --->
_En dépit du fait que j'ai mangé il y a une heure
_And _malgré que j'ai mangé il y a une heure_ (indicative) doesn't sound too nice (to my ears, at leas).

Which is why I would go either for Cyrrus' solution
_*j'ai faim, même si j'ai mangé il y a une heure
*
_or for a looser rendering like_
J'ai faim. Et pourtant, j'ai mangé il y a une heure
J'ai beau avoir mangé il y a une heure, j'ai quand même faim.
_


----------



## Cyrrus

Crescent said:


> I really like Arrius' examples! I would just tweak it a little bit to say:
> _''J'ai déjà faim malgré* avoir mangé il n'y a qu'une heure.''_
> 
> Chers natifs: je ne suis pas trop sûre en ce qui concerne le ''malgré''. Peut-on dire ''maglré + inf.'' ou est-ce qu'on a besoin d'une préposition comme ''de'' ou ''à'' ou quelque chose de ce genre?


_Malgré _s'emploie toujours avec _que_ (sauf dans des cas comme "Malgré la pluie, je suis sorti") etdemande toujours un subjonctif à sa suite.

 Sinon, _malgré que _est une formulation qui tend à disparaitre, car assez laide d'un point de vue euphonique (ça sonne mal aux oreilles, pour être souvent remplacé par _bien que_ ou _quoique._


----------



## Crescent

LV4-26 said:


> en dépit de n'avoir
> malgré avoir
> 
> are not possible.
> The correct structure for _en dépit de_ is _[en dépit de _+ noun]. In the present case, you would then have to say "_en dépit du fait que"
> 
> Malgré _must be followed by _que. _The phrase _malgré que_ is not accepted by everyone.
> 
> Either way, the use of _en dépit_ complicates the sentence to an hardly acceptable degree --->
> _En dépit du fait que j'ai mangé il y a une heure
> _And _malgré que j'ai mangé il y a une heure_ (indicative) doesn't sound too nice (to my ears, at leas).
> 
> Which is why I would go either for Cyrrus' solution
> _*j'ai faim, même si j'ai mangé il y a une heure
> *
> _or for a looser rendering like_
> J'ai faim. Et pourtant, j'ai mangé il y a une heure
> J'ai beau avoir mangé il y a une heure, j'ai quand même faim.
> _



Bonjour, LV4 et un merci énorme pour votre explication!  
Donc, on ne peut pas utiliser les infinitis après ''malgré'' et ''en dépit de'', n'est-ce pas?
Je n'ai que deux questions: 
1. Je pensais qu'il devrait employer le subjonctif après ''le faut que'', et donc ne serait-it pas: _En dépit du fait que j'ai*e* mangé il y a une heure?
_2. A propos de ''j'ai beau avoir mangé il y a une heure..'': Je suis un peu confuse.. Ne devrait-on pas conjuguer le verbe après ''j'ai''? Donc:
J'ai beau ai mangé il y a une heure..''? 
Merci beaucoup encore pour votre aide!


----------



## Crescent

Cyrrus said:


> _Malgré _s'emploie toujours avec _que_ (sauf dans des cas comme "Malgré la pluie, je suis sorti") etdemande toujours un subjonctif à sa suite.
> 
> Sinon, _malgré que _est une formulation qui tend à disparaitre, car assez laide d'un point de vue euphonique (ça sonne mal aux oreilles, pour être souvent remplacé par _bien que_ ou _quoique._



Ahh, je vois maintenant, Cyrrus!  Merci beaucoup à vous aussi! Eh bien, même pour moi il faut avouer que ''malgré'' c'est difficile à pronocer, encore moins ''malgré que'' et donc bien que ( ) je ne l'aie su pas, je peux voir maintenant pourquoi on n'aime pas trop employer cette expression. 
Les pauvres oreilles!  

Donc, pourrait-on dire dans ce cas-ci: J'ai faim bien que j'aie déjà mangé il n'y a qu'un heure?


----------



## Arrius

J'ai faim bien que j'aie mangé il n'y a qu'une heure" (avec "heure" au féminin) me sonne très bien, mais, hélas, je ne suis pas francophone de naissance.


----------



## Crescent

Arrius said:


> J'ai faim bien que j'aie mangé il n'y a qu'une heure" (avec "heure" au féminin) me sonne très bien, mais, hélas, je ne suis pas francophone de naissance.


Hélas, moi non plus donc! Mais ça ne fait rien: il ne faut pas forcément être francophone pour savoir parler parfaitement la langue, n'est-ce pas? On n'a que vous prendre comme exemple pour justifier mon idée. 

Oops, et désolée! Ce ''un'' heure était sans doute une faute de frappe..


----------



## hoshiko

Aaaaargh!
"malgré que" est un barbarisme!!
C'est une construction fausse qui est utilisée à l'oral mais elle est fausse quand même!!
Je pense qu'elle est basée sur "bien que" (amalgame entre "bien" et "mal").
"malgré + inf" ne me paraît pas faux mais a l'air bizarre quand même, je l'éviterais.
"malgré" se construit directement avec un groupe nominal: "malgré mon repas récent" ou "malgré le fait que j'aie mangé il y a une heure" (même structure que "en dépit de").
Ajouter "le fait que j'aie etc..." rend la tournure lourde, pas fausse juste lourde et plutôt utilisable à l'oral (pour éviter le "que" alors que l'on vint prononcer "malgré"...) ;-)
En ce qui concerne le subjonctif ou l'indicatif, j'avoue hésiter mais j'aurais tendance à utiliser le subjonctif...
"même si j'ai mangé" n'est pas faux, mais me semble traduire trop littéralement "even though" et pas utiliser une tournure plus française (avis de native).
La phrase la plus évidente (utilisée, limpide...) à mes oreilles serait "J'ai faim bien que j'aie mangé il y a (seulement) une heure".
Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord sur le fait qu'il ne faille pas être locuteur de naissance pour bien parler une langue.
N'y voyez aucune offense  mais je pense qu'un natif qui continue à vivre dans cette langue connaît les tournures les plus usitées, comparé à un non-natif.
"J'ai faim bien que j'aie mangé il n'y a qu'une heure" est tout à fait juste grammaticalement, orthographiquement etc... mais je ne sais pas pourquoi ça ne sonne pas pas naturel à mes oreilles.
A la limite, je dirais "J'ai faim bien que je n'aie mangé qu'il y a une heure", mais c'est aussi peut-être un particularisme de chez moi (famille, ville, région, classe sociale...) ;-)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je dis souvent "j'ai _encore _faim !" (même si j'ai mangé il y a une heure, ou seulement dix minutes...  )


----------



## kiwi-di

Arrius said:


> To rhiannonhelen's amended English version I should add "only" before one(an) hour ago.



Agreed:  "I feel hungry even though I only ate *an* hour ago.   

In my experience, _an_ hour is much more common than _one_ hour to describe this sort of passage of time.  *One* hour usually expresses a period of exactly sixty minutes - *an* hour is used much more frequently.


----------



## LV4-26

Crescent said:


> 1. Je pensais qu'il devrait employer le subjonctif après ''le fait que'', et donc ne serait-it pas: _En dépit du fait que j'ai*e* mangé il y a une heure?_


 C'est bien possible. Mais comme je n'entend pas le 'e', j'ai tendance à l'oublier. 


> 2. A propos de ''j'ai beau avoir mangé il y a une heure..'': Je suis un peu confuse.. Ne devrait-on pas conjuguer le verbe après ''j'ai''? Donc:
> J'ai beau ai mangé il y a une heure..''?


Non, _avoir bea_u est suivi de l'infinitif (présent ou passé).


----------



## tamanoir

Malgré le fait que j'ai mangé.
Il n'y a pas lieu d'appeler le subjonctif à la rescousse dans ce cas puisqu'il s'agit d'une proposition complément de nom (liée à "fait") et non une subordonnée de concession qui serait introduite par malgré (ce que malgré ne sait pas faire).

2 situations bien distinctes :
1) Malgré le fait qu'il a mangé = le fait est qu'il a mangé et pourtant il a encore faim.

2) Le fait qu'il aie mangé est douteux. Ici le subjonctif est imposé par la notion de doute ou d'opinion véhiculée par l'attribut du sujet "douteux".


----------



## LV4-26

hoshiko said:


> Aaaaargh!
> "malgré que" est un barbarisme!!


Barbarisme, peut-être. Mais barbarisme avec des lettres de noblesse :



> Malgré que je fusse mal satisfait de mon arrestation, il y mit de la courtoisie (Vigny).
> Malgré qu'il n'entrât guère en ma chambre, j'entendais souvent, la nuit, un bruit furtif qui venait jusqu'à ma porte (Maupassant).
> Jamais Noé ne put si bien voir le monde que de l'arche, malgré qu'elle fût close et qu'il fît nuit sur la terre. (Marcel Proust)


Il y en a beaucoup d'autres.

Donc? Donc, je ne l'utilise pas car je n'aime pas beaucoup sa "musique". Mais il y a d'autres francophones (aborilingues ou non) qui n'y trouvent rien à redire.


----------



## Argyll

hoshiko said:


> Aaaaargh!
> "malgré que" est un barbarisme!!


Merci, Hoshiko, d'avoir rappelé cela. Il n'existe en français correct que suivi du verbe avoir au subjonctif:
- Malgré que j'en aie = malgré mes réticences.

Cela dit, comme dans le cas de toutes les fautes possibles dans toutes les langues, on pourra en relever de nombreux exemples. Ce sont des exemples de fautes.


----------



## tamanoir

Argyll said:


> Cela dit, comme dans le cas de toutes les fautes possibles dans toutes les langues, on pourra en relever de nombreux exemples. Ce sont des exemples de fautes.



Audacieux. Vigny, Maupassant, Proust, de vulgaires petits délinquants de la langue? Mais qui dicte les lois en la matière?


----------



## Argyll

tamanoir said:


> Audacieux. Vigny, Maupassant, Proust, de vulgaires petits délinquants de la langue? Mais qui dicte les lois en la matière?


Gide aussi, dont pourtant la langue est singulièrement pure d'ordinaire.

La vraie question est : pourquoi pose-t-on des questions sur un forum comme celui-ci? Certaines questions portent sur l'usage courant ("comment dire police en verlan?").

D'autres portent sur des faits de langue plus strictement régis par la grammaire. Elles sont posées, ou bien les réponses peuvent être lues et retenues, par des gens qui vont s'en servir dans leurs études supérieures. Ils rédigeront des copies qui seront lues et notées par des universitaires au fait de la syntaxe du français.

Je trouve que dans le cas de telles questions il faut aider les étudiants à s'exprimer correctement. Nous répondons pour essayer de rendre service, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Calamitintin

On peut utiliser ayant aussi !
J'ai faim, même en ayant mangé il n'y a qu'une heure.
++
Cal


----------



## Argyll

Exact. Mais cette réponse proposée par LV4-26


LV4-26 said:


> J'ai beau avoir mangé il y a une heure, j'ai quand même faim.


est celle qui semble la plus naturelle.


----------

